# Question on LED lights



## SweetumsDesigns (Mar 11, 2011)

Just wondering if LED lights are more powerfull then ballistic lights??
Im thinking of buying a new light bar (fluval ultra bright LED 48" has 146 LEDs=2800 lumens)
I'm starting up a low light tank hoping to get around 2wpg I got a 75us gallon tank??? Need some help! Thanks


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

its depends on what type your comparing but led lights can be both decorative or used for growth depending on wattage, lenses and so. I think luminens is really general because where are those measurements taken? directly infront of the light what about 5, 10, 15 inch away? I think you should pay attention to wattage, type of led, angle of lenses to start


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I would ask AQ.led... I think he is doing testing right now on led for planted tanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you considered our LED?

Beamswork 0.2w 48" = 168 LED (156 white 12 actinic) = 3140 Lumen at $100.00

Beamswork 1w 48" = 72 LED (54 white 18 actinic) = 4900 lumen at $185.00


----------



## SweetumsDesigns (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone, looks like its only good for low light plants!


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

SweetumsDesigns said:


> Thanks for the info everyone, looks like its only good for low light plants!


Not true I've been using Zedlight nanos from AQ and they have been working great for me maybe a little bit to good sometimes.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I think he/she was referring to fluval ultra bright LED as only good for low light plants


----------



## MiyabiAqua (Apr 15, 2013)

SweetumsDesigns said:


> Thanks for the info everyone, looks like its only good for low light plants!


Not true also for ADA AQUASKY LED lights.

NATURE AQUARIUM GOODS » Lighting System - AQUASKY ||| ADA Nature Aquarium - Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd


----------

